# Try out the G220 vs Kestel DA for yourselves !



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

As title , anyone wants a 'play' with the G220 , Metabo , Kestrel DA or Kestrel Rotary ..... see http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=92960

:thumb:


----------



## rallyeS2 (Oct 15, 2008)

Put my name down on that thread, 30th would be ideal.


----------

